# what is the deal?



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Am I the only one who has noticed all these threads involving Maximas and something broken or going wrong? How is an automobile with a reputation for being reliable having so many issues?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

That's an easy one.

99.9% of Maxima owners use them for daily transportation as an appliance.

0.1% of them might actually want to modify them. (I think 0.1% is quite generous  ).

Since no one complains when things go right, particularly for a reliabile boring appliance like a toaster oven or a washing machine or a Maxima, they never say anything. They only say something when it's broken.

It's why reliability polls on internet enthusiast forums are worthless.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brianw said:


> That's an easy one.
> 
> 99.9% of Maxima owners use them for daily transportation as an appliance.
> 
> ...


but wouldnt you think an automobile that is raced and/or beat on would prove to be more troublesome than an everyday driver?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

But they know what's going on, so they're not whining about their cars breaking. They just go fix them.

We hope.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brianw said:


> But they know what's going on, so they're not whining about their cars breaking. They just go fix them.
> 
> We hope.


good point.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Also realise that when people have a problem and don't want to get screwed by the dealer, they go to google and start searching. they wind up here. then they ask their questioins on how to fix.

people don't spend hours surfing the net to brag about how reliable and trouble-free their car is. If you ask them, they'll tell you.. but they're not going to shout it from the rooftops like the 0.01% of people that have bad wheel bearings from the factory and aren't warrantied.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think most of the newbs on this forum are not enthusiasts per se. they google the cars problem, find the forum, register and ask away.. the reason u see many problems with cars on the forums is because people are researching the problems..u will never find someone come to the forum with something like "yea, my maxima is working fine, it has never failed on me, ever...whats wrong?" or nothing like that.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Echo? :cheers:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

what do u think is the most reliable Maxima year or generation? the least reliable?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

most reliable?
3rd or 4th gen..

the problems you're seeing on them now are due to old age.. hell, my car has 220k miles on it and I beat the crap out of it. never cracked a valve cover except for cosmetic reasons!


every car has a fwe weaknesses here and there, but in general they're very reliable. I spend less in maintenance on my 12 year old car than my neighbor with a brand new Camry.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Here you go man...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95990


----------



## gem2002pl (Jun 30, 2005)

It depends form few factors, like in any other car:

#1 how you drive
#2 where you drive
#3 and finally if you feel your ride

if you take care of you car and treat it as a big part of your life soon you will realize that you feel attached to your car and you will do anything to keep in best possible shape :thumbup:


----------



## Albright (Jul 22, 2005)

Just what was said above. I found this website today while trying to research a problem that just happened on my maxima i just bought. I found this webpage and I didnt even have to start a thread, I did a little searching and found what was wrong and corrected it. Also being new to the Nissan Family i found alot of this information useful. This is my first post in these forums and you will find many more in the future i am def hooked on it


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

woohoo! welcome to the forums and good job for finding/fixing it yourself!


----------

